# Should I use Polish and Detailer ?



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Please advise because I find myself never using polish or detailer. When i wash the car i use the Meguiers liquid wax as i get the impression its best to get as many layers on as possible.

From what i understand my Auto Glym polish is more abrasive and my bodywork seems immaculate hence i never use it.

Again from what I understand detailer is put on when you have washed and apply rather than wax or want a deeper shine. However my white car once waxed looks great so i don't bother detailing.

Is my assumptions correct ?
What should i use my detailer for if i am happy with the shine from waxing and find i always have time to wax after washing. Isn't it best to put wax on than polish or detailer.

Please advise else i won't use the polish or detailer as i see no point

CARLO


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Polish before waxing. Use detailer after washing, if waxing not required, in other words between waxings.
Hoggy.


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Polish before waxing. Use detailer after washing, if waxing not required, in other words between waxings.
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy. Thanks for reply

I don't want to add any more stages to my cleaning so don't really want to detail after waxing. Do you find doing this on a white car makes a big difference or minimal ?

Is it not better to wax. Is there a problem with over waxing ?

Isnt't polishing just more abrasive so only done if you think its needed ?

Sorry for direct questions but this is where i get confused and i am not looking to spend my whole weekend cleaning the car as i have a full time job and want to spend time having fun rather than cleaning car. At moment i intend cleaning about every 3 weeks.


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Use autoglym SR polish first to remove any swirl marks, it contains fillers to fill small imperfections to make them vanish. Then wax on top, which is non-abrasive, but will give lasting protection from the elements.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Carlo, Paintwork usually requires cleaning after washing, with polish, claying if really dirty. polish & then waxing.
If you don't want to spend hours on it & paintwork is clean & waxed then wash it with something like Meguiars Ultimate Wash & Wax.
I've just washed & dried my Burg VXR using Meguiars Ultimate & she looks wonderful. 8)  
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You should only polish when needed to remove swirls and scratches polish will give no protection to the paint that is what the wax is for


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You should only polish when needed to remove swirls and scratches polish will give no protection to the paint that is what the wax is for


OK I understand Polish/Wax Thanks for replies.

So Detailer is an extra sorta gloss layer which sits on top wax ?
The option of washing and detailing. Is that a way of a quick wash and gloss when you waxed the wash before ?

CARLO


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

I use double coat collinite
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... -476s.html
This lasts 6 months, and I wash with autoglym shampoo, no detailing is needed between the waxing.


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

After a good wash and waxing (2 layers) is there really any point detailing ? 
will it add to the wax or reduce the wax's effect ?

2 days after waxing i find there is a small amount of dust on the car. Is this the time to use detailer like a sort of dry wash ?
At the moment i just wipe it off easily due to the layers of wax.
Ta CARLO


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

CarloSalt said:


> 2 days after waxing i find there is a small amount of dust on the car. Is this the time to use detailer like a sort of dry wash ? Ta CARLO


Hi, I wouldn't use detailer to remove dust etc. If waxed properly, use detailer after washing it to remove dust etc.
Hoggy.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

You never wax a car every time you clean it. Detailer is used in between the time you don't wax. For instance if you spend a full day decontaminating polishing and waxing your car, every other time you wash your car is to just maintain that finish you achieved the first time round which should only take 2 hours for a maintenance wash.

For the maintenance wash you can just wash it like you would normally, (my procedure is snowfoam and the 2 bucket method followed by pat drying with a drying towel and then detailer which we will get to further down ) once the car is dry you can either leave it as it is. But just remember, every time you wash your car the wax/ protection you applied will degrade slightly. The idea of detailer has many different uses and variations such as using it as a spray wax, clay lube, removing light dust etc. You can get products which specify these different applications but generally you can get a spray wax which say is neat and dilute down to suite what you want to use it for. Using the detailer as a spray wax will add an extra layer of protection which is quicker than waxing and can give added properties of shine and depth depending on the product. It's basically used to keep the existing wax you spend a full day doing topped up so every time you wash it you only take off the spray wax you applied. This can achieve a better life from the wax you've applied

Don't think I've missed anything but this is the jist of it
Connor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

CarloSalt said:


> After a good wash and waxing (2 layers) is there really any point detailing ?
> will it add to the wax or reduce the wax's effect ?
> 
> 2 days after waxing i find there is a small amount of dust on the car. Is this the time to use detailer like a sort of dry wash ?
> ...


As hoggy said, it's hard remove dust from the car using detailers spray without actually damaging the paintwork. If you really insist on doing it, after one wipe across a panel with a microfibres towel which is folder up into 4 creating 8 sides to wipe turn it over and use another side never use the same side or you will just basically rub the stuff you've just wiped off into the paint and damage it.

Get yourself signed up to the detailing world mate! There's tons of knowledge on how to clean a car properly and stuff, it's addictive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Ok I got a huge microfibre cloth for drying.

If I polish will it take the wax off ?
If I polish should I take the wax of first and if so how.

CARLO


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

CarloSalt said:


> Ok I got a huge microfibre cloth for drying.
> 
> If I polish will it take the wax off ?
> If I polish should I take the wax of first and if so how.
> ...


Yes mostly it will polishes contain abrasives therefore removing LSP. I would completely strip the car back to paint using IPA. Snowfoam it 2BM wash it clay it wash it again polish it using a cutting polish of the paint is swirled if not you may not need to polish it. Seal it with a decent sealant as the winter is coming up like fk1000p and apply a good wax on top of the sealant.

Then after that just maintenance wash it using snow foam and 2BM wash and top up with a quick detailer no need for anymore wax or polish until the current protection has diminished.


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Well as suggested I purchased Meguiars Ultimate Wash & Wax and a large Microfibre cloth. 
Today I did a quick wash with the above. Wow what a difference. The Microfibre cloth soaked up all the water with one wipe. Car was looking great in no time. Used the 2 bucket method as well. Pretty much done in 45 mins.

One question. How much Meguiars Ultimate Wash & Wax do I use in a bucket. Says 4 cap full but the bottle doesn't really have a cap on it.

Thanks for the advice - CARLO


----------

